# 1987 300zx starts intermittently



## send2njc (Feb 20, 2015)

Owned car for 3 months now. Replaced wires, plugs, fuel filter, battery. Has always started until about 3 weeks ago, has spark, sounds like it wants to start, but wouldn't. Then all of a sudden, it started every time until today. Filled up tank with premium gas and would not start. Waited awhile and then held the accelerator to the floor and car started. Stopped at store and would not start again. Car is still in the store parking lot. Will probably have towed to my house tonight....after I attempt to start it once more. 

Any suggestions? Read online to tap fuel regulator?

Thanks for any help.


----------

